# Van Damme



## fist of fury (Apr 9, 2003)

http://www.thewavemag.com/pagegen.php?pagename=article&articleid=23130
:rofl:


----------



## Yari (Apr 10, 2003)

What a good read! I'm still laughing....

Specially in the end: "In the beginning
Jean-Claudes first film role was an uncredited part as a unitard-wearing breakdancing enthusiast in a crowd scene in Breakin. His first credited role came in Monaco Forever, a film by the acclaimed director of Blackenstein and Wham Bam Thank You Spaceman. The name of the character he played  Gay Karate Man. "

/Yari


----------



## phlaw (Apr 10, 2003)

The funny thing is, I just watched Breakin' about 2 weeks ago (yes, by choice) and did not notice him....


----------



## tarabos (Apr 10, 2003)

man...you have to warn people that might read this stuff at work...

i almost busted out laughing in my office here. i had to read the article in small doses because i thought i was gonna lose it.

hey...i'm just trying to be the best I can be...FOR MY SHIDOSHI!


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

JCVD is a living legend


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 23, 2003)

He's definitely something--I almost fell out of my chair while reading that article!!

Thanks, I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

theres actually a fan website on dolph lundgren which is similar to the article


----------



## Galvatron (May 5, 2003)

_Its kind of like a mix between the TV series The Prisoner and pictures Dennis Rodman draws of himself fighting spaceships on his Trapper Keeper. _ 

Bwahahahahah oh man thats harsh!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 6, 2003)

JCVD's mullet 'do from his mid-90's movies is way too cool...   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kingston (May 6, 2003)

That was to funny.  it was "Jean-Claude Vantastic!":rofl: 

thanks for the article


----------



## zen_hydra (May 9, 2003)

If you liked that article, make sure and check out the authors website.  

http://www.seanbaby.com/ 

It is freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Marginal (May 9, 2003)

http://www.somethingawful.com/articles.php?a=847

Yet more fun at JCVD's expense.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 11, 2003)

:rofl:


----------

